# Rick Fox - How much does he have left?



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

He's 35 years old now, never was the most athletically gifted player, he's coming off major ankle surgery and hasn't played ball since April. How much can he really contribute upon returning? We all know he was primarily a spot up shooter and a defender before, but one would have to imagine that he's lost a lot of his lateral quickness just like Derek Fisher did when he had his foot surgeries; and keep in mind Fish was 10 years younger than Fox was at the time of the operations.

Personally, I don't expect much of anything out of him anymore. I know he'll still be able to make open shots but that's probably about it at this point. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dont know havent seen him play in 6 MONTHS


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Got activated tonight.. Let's see how much he plays.. How he is.. 

I wont judge him just from tonight.. Who knows if he's even gonna play even a quarter ovarall!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Remember in 00-01 season when Harper opened as the starter, got injured about 40 games in and then returned for the playoffs? At that point he only played like once every 4 games and for like 5 minutes. It was mainly for inspiration and steady descion making.

Fox is as done as that. He looked totally apathetic last year. I expect nothing more than good low post defense, outside shooting and post entry passes from him.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Fox is as done as that. He looked totally apathetic last year. I expect nothing more than good low post defense, outside shooting and post entry passes from him.


Since when was he anything more than that???


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when was he anything more than that???


Good lord you troll a lot. 

Fox was a good defender and actually quite athletic when he was younger than 33.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Fox didnt play tonight.. I think it was a smart move despite him being activated.. Give him a few more days to get better since the Lakers dont play till Wednesday


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Fox was a good defender and actually quite athletic when he was younger than 33.





> Fox is as done as that. He looked totally apathetic last year. I expect nothing more than good low post defense, outside shooting and post entry passes from him.


Well for people that cant READ, part of the quote was DEFENSE!!!! And he was never more than a person that got the wide open three defended and gave it into Shaq...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*We might find out on Wednesday*



> Like a Fox: Nine months ago today, Rick Fox came up limping after making a hard cut in Game 4 of the Lakers' playoff series against Minnesota. That was followed by surgery to repair a torn tendon in Fox's left foot and days of exhausting rehabilitation.
> 
> But Fox expects to play his first this season Wednesday. He was activated off the injured list but did not get into the Lakers' victory Saturday over the Utah Jazz.
> 
> ...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> Well for people that cant READ, part of the quote was DEFENSE!!!! And he was never more than a person that got the wide open three defended and gave it into Shaq...


Wrong.:no: 

Apparently you've only been watching basketball for a couple years and even then you haven't been watching carefully. He does shoot a lot of 3's but he was a good shooter for more than just 3's. Plus, he was a good slasher and got open a lot by moving well without the ball for easy buckets in the paint. He was also a good passer and assist man for a sf (averaged 3.2-3.5 apg over the last 3 years) and not just throwing it into Shaq...you dont get a lot of assists that way since Shaq dribbles or pauses on most of his moves-negating an assist. Sackings, next time dont pretend you know what you're talking about. Just say "Rick Fox sucks" and leave, since that is all you really have to say.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ive watched Rick Fox since the 99' and ill tell you this, he was never more than a Devean George with defense...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Fox is the master of the bank shot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ive watched Rick Fox since the 99' and ill tell you this, he was never more than a Devean George with defense...


What a *edited* comment. All Devean George is even known for is for being a hard-nosed defender. You probably weren't much more than 11 years old in 1999, so don't come off like you've been analyzing and studying his game during that span of time -- it's more likely that you caught a game here and there on the TV while you were in your PJs, after begging your mom to stay up later than 9pm.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ive watched Rick Fox since the 99' and ill tell you this, he was never more than a Devean George with defense...


You say that like it is a bad thing. As a Kings fan, I can understand your ignorance of how important defense is. For example, remeber how upset you probably were when Fox shut down Peja in the playoffs. Fox was better than DG could ever hope to be, he has a brain and is a great leader.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> You say that like it is a bad thing. As a Kings fan, I can understand your ignorance of how important defense is. For example, remeber how upset you probably were when Fox shut down Peja in the playoffs. Fox was better than DG could ever hope to be, he has a brain and is a great leader.


Why the hell do people say he shut him down?! What series was this, i would really like to know! Please tell me...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ive watched Rick Fox since the 99' and ill tell you this, he was never more than a Devean George with defense...


Oh, now are you changing your story?? You said 



> he was never more than a person that got the wide open three defended and gave it into Shaq...


They both are also good for a mid-range game and slashing to the basket. Thanks for admitting you were wrong.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Why the hell do people say he shut him down?! What series was this, i would really like to know! Please tell me...


You are simply being silly. During the season games he did pretty well at shutting him down. He also shut down Peja pretty well in the playoffs even though Peja was somewhat injured.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> They both are also good for a mid-range game and slashing to the basket. Thanks for admitting you were wrong.


Since when was Deveon George anyone more than someone that sat outside and waited for the shot? Just because you cut once in a while doesnt make you a cutter... as we have seen, Devean George cant create his own shot, he feeds off the big four, and sits on the perimeter, (remind you of someone?)::coughs:: Rick Fox ::coughs::



> You are simply being silly. During the season games he did pretty well at shutting him down. He also shut down Peja pretty well in the playoffs even though Peja was somewhat injured.


You show me when he shut him down, when he shut him down, because i certainly only remember one playoff series where Peja was good and faced Rick Fox, and that was 2000-2001, but didnt Peja miss the first 5 games due to an ankle injury? Yes, i beleive he was, and wasnt Peja still not even close to 100% considering that he had no laterall movement because of that injury? Since when has Fox EVER shut down Peja...


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Why the hell do people say he shut him down?! What series was this, i would really like to know! Please tell me...


Laker fans are referring to the WCF 2002 Game 7 when Fox shut down a limping Peja to the point where he only made half of his shots.

And for games like last season when Fox shut down Peja to an Average of 26.3 ppt on 47.7% FG and 36% from 3pt land. Fox's hard work contrasted sharply with Doug Christie's, who allowed Kobe to shoot a whooping 39.7% from the field and an amazing 26% from beyond the arc.

I sincerely hope George and Walton will have the same success against Peja as Fox.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> Since when was Deveon George anyone more than someone that sat outside and waited for the shot? Just because you cut once in a while doesnt make you a cutter... as we have seen, Devean George cant create his own shot, he feeds off the big four, and sits on the perimeter, (remind you of someone?)::coughs:: Rick Fox ::coughs::


Settle down a little, geez...this is not life threatening. We are agreeing here. I never said either of them were all stars...you're acting like I did. The point is that you said Fox = with defense and that they were both only good for 3's and handing it to Shaq. Now you're story has changed since you realize your statement was ignorant and you are agreeing with me that they are good for a slash and a mid range jumper here and there. You are over-reacting because you have been caught being, once again, overly satirical and negative about Laker players.



> You show me when he shut him down, when he shut him down, because i certainly only remember one playoff series where Peja was good and faced Rick Fox, and that was 2000-2001, but didnt Peja miss the first 5 games due to an ankle injury? Yes, i beleive he was, and wasnt Peja still not even close to 100% considering that he had no laterall movement because of that injury? Since when has Fox EVER shut down Peja...


Yeah, you know cuz I got tapes of every game lining my closet.  Ask any commentator and they'll say Fox did a good job on Peja that year. It doesn't matter much anyway because things have changed, Peja is even better in the kING'S oFFENSE, Fox is older and has a reconstructed foot. So you dont need to be in denial of the past, because I doubt Fox will be as effective again.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

What the hell is a Sacramento 
kings fan doing here? I will go to almost any other forum, but I will not go to a kings forum and start posting. :hurl:

Rick Fox threw down one of the sickest facial dunks on Arvydas a few years back. At the time Arvydas was slow but the guy is still bigger than Shaq and Fox went right at him and dunked over him and on top of him and right through him.

Rick Fox is a great player to have on any team. He can do a lot of the little things that make you're team better. Low post passes, hustle play, 3 point shooting. He can post down low and still drive to the basket in slow motion(kind of like me).

It will be interesting to see how he does when he returns. I think he can still be effective off the bench, and even as a starter with the big 4. But then again, who wouldn't be effective as a starter with the big 4.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Settle down a little, geez...this is not life threatening. We are agreeing here. I never said either of them were all stars...you're acting like I did. The point is that you said Fox = with defense and that they were both only good for 3's and handing it to Shaq. Now you're story has changed since you realize your statement was ignorant and you are agreeing with me that they are good for a slash and a mid range jumper here and there. You are over-reacting because you have been caught being, once again, overly satirical and negative about Laker players


When did i ever say that Rick Fox was a good slasher and mid-range shooter? When did i ever say that? I said Rick Fox is a Devean George with some defense, Devean George is certainly no more than someone who sits and waits for the open shot...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> And for games like last season when Fox shut down Peja to an Average of 26.3 ppt on 47.7% FG and 36% from 3pt land. Fox's hard work contrasted sharply with Doug Christie's, who allowed Kobe to shoot a whooping 39.7% from the field and an amazing 26% from beyond the arc.


Thank you Bebop, i find it hard to beleive that putting up these numbers is being shut down...



> Yeah, you know cuz I got tapes of every game lining my closet. Ask any commentator and they'll say Fox did a good job on Peja that year. It doesn't matter much anyway because things have changed, Peja is even better in the kING'S oFFENSE, Fox is older and has a reconstructed foot. So you dont need to be in denial of the past, because I doubt Fox will be as effective again


But he never shut him down in the first place...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> When did i ever say that Rick Fox was a good slasher and mid-range shooter? When did i ever say that? I said Rick Fox is a Devean George with some defense, Devean George is certainly no more than someone who sits and waits for the open shot...


Maybe I misunderstood your posts are maybe you have no idea what you’re talking about and cant follow the conversation. 

You said:



> he (fox) was never more than a person that got the wide open three defended and gave it into Shaq...


I disagreed and said:



> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> {Fox} does shoot a lot of 3's but he was a good shooter for more than just 3's {a mid range game}. Plus, he was a good slasher and got open a lot by moving well without the ball for easy buckets in the paint. He was also a good passer and assist man for a sf (averaged 3.2-3.5 apg over the last 3 years) and not just throwing it into Shaq...


And you didn't disagree...instead, you said 



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ive watched Rick Fox since the 99' and ill tell you this, he was never more than a Devean George with defense...


I assumed you knew something about the lakers and, like everyone who watches Laker basketball, knew that George is good for at least a few points off slashes and mid range shots every once in a while, in fact he’s had some pretty nice dunks this year. And since you previously said Fox=George with defense, I thought you were changing your story to agreeing with me that fox is indeed good for more that 3’s, defense, and throwing it to Shaq…he is (like Devean George) also good for a few points off slashes and mid range shots every once in a while. Sorry for assuming you had any idea about what you were talking about. I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you Bebop, i find it hard to beleive that putting up these numbers is being shut down...


 Just plain ignorance. Those numbers aren't from game 7 of the WCF. And yes, Peja was injured during that series when Fox and the injury shut him down (I already said this, hello!!!) but Fox also did a good job during the season against Peja...the fact that you say you find it hard to "believe" indicates that you weren't even around to see those games. I watched those season games and the playoff series and clearly remember all the discussion about the matchup between Peja and Fox and how Fox was able to contain him...not just during the playoff series, the season too. 

I cant give you the box scores because they are no longer on the web. So dont whine and throw a tantrom because I cant give you numbers...all we have is what the commentators and analysts were saying at the time. Likely, you'll just say it never happened...even though your weren't around at the time anyway. Can we say bandwagon? 



> But he never shut him down in the first place...


 As I have said, you probably were'nt even around back then.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I assumed you knew something about the lakers and, like everyone who watches Laker basketball, knew that George is good for at least a few points off slashes and mid range shots every once in a while, in fact he’s had some pretty nice dunks this year. And since you previously said Fox=George with defense, I thought you were changing your story to agreeing with me that fox is indeed good for more that 3’s, defense, and throwing it to Shaq…he is (like Devean George) also good for a few points off slashes and mid range shots every once in a while. Sorry for assuming you had any idea about what you were talking about. I wont make that mistake again.


Deveon George cant create off his own dribble... neither can Fox, just cuz George sits a little ahead of the three point line doesnt make him anything more than someone that sits and waits for the ball... Brad Miller can hit some threes, is he a three point shooter now? If you cant do it consistently, you arent it... He averages about three 3 pointers a game, he hits 1 a game on average. Thats 3 points, and about 1 free throw a game that = 4 points, so thats 6 points to work with, id say about four of those go to wide open jumpers... that means he has 2 points to be a slasher... does that make him a slasher? No, it doesnt... he is nothing more than someone that sits and waits for the shot... just like Rick Fox



> Just plain ignorance. Those numbers aren't from game 7 of the WCF. And yes, Peja was injured during that series when Fox and the injury shut him down (I already said this, hello!!!) but Fox also did a good job during the season against Peja...the fact that you say you find it hard to "believe" indicates that you weren't even around to see those games. I watched those season games and the playoff series and clearly remember all the discussion about the matchup between Peja and Fox and how Fox was able to contain him...not just during the playoff series, the season too.


Umm, i beleive Bebop posted that Peja averaged 26.3 ppg on 47% shooting in the season! NOT THE PLAYOFFS THE SEASON! So there goes your shutting down during the season...Sorry for assuming that you could READ... i wont make that mistake again...


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> all we have is what the commentators and analysts were saying at the time.


Two words: Ruben Patterson. Aka the "Kobe Stopper."


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> Two words: Ruben Patterson. Aka the "Kobe Stopper."


Yeah, you forgot the two other words most commentators put in from of that. "The self-proclaimed kobe stopper". Commentators wer mocking him because he called himself that not because he could actually stop Kobe. So get your facts straight, if you can sort it out in you head.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> Deveon George cant create off his own dribble... neither can Fox, just cuz George sits a little ahead of the three point line doesnt make him anything more than someone that sits and waits for the ball...


I never said they could create their own shot, apparently you cannot follow the conversation. I said they were good for a slash here and there and a mid range jumper, not just threes. And again, apparently you don’t understand the laker’s offense, the point is to run plays to get guys like george/fox coming off screens for open mid-range jump shots. Hello!!!!??? So don’t pretend he sits around at the three point line all the time, he’s running the triangle which gives him open 3’s, open mid range shots and a few slashes to the basket.



> Brad Miller can hit some threes, is he a three point shooter now? If you cant do it consistently, you arent it... He averages about three 3 pointers a game, he hits 1 a game on average. Thats 3 points, and about 1 free throw a game that = 4 points, so thats 6 points to work with, id say about four of those go to wide open jumpers... that means he has 2 points to be a slasher... does that make him a slasher? No, it doesnt... he is nothing more than someone that sits and waits for the shot... just like Rick Fox


Well George has hit the three 37% of the time for the past 3 years, that pretty consistent. And I didn’t say he was a “slasher” is the sense you are referring to. I said he was good for a hoop on a slash/cut every once in a while…that’s his role in the triangle offense, hello!!!??? He has to move within the triangle offense play to get the open shot, so he isn’t just sitting around waiting for it. And, as you admit, he is good for a slash and mid range shots once in a while. Thanks for admitting you were wrong and agreeing with me. It makes I easier when people succumb and admit they have no idea what they are talking about. 



> Umm, i beleive Bebop posted that Peja averaged 26.3 ppg on 47% shooting in the season! NOT THE PLAYOFFS THE SEASON! So there goes your shutting down during the season...


Like I said, which you missed altogether, Beb0p’s numbers are from 02-03, so they are not relevant (as I will discuss below). During the 2001-02 season and playoffs Fox did a good job on Peja. Yes, in 02-03 Peja had those good numbers but Fox was so busy helping on Fisher’s and Madsen’s/Walker’s poor defense that he couldn’t focus on Peja. Simply, you asked when did Fox shut down Peja. The answer is the 2001-02 season and the WCF (which was helped by the injury). Hope I spelled that out simple enough for you to comprehend. 2002-03 numbers are irrelevant because Fox and Kobe were the only ones that could actually defend and Fox was on help defense so much that Peja was allowed to get his.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Deveon George cant create off his own dribble... neither can Fox, just cuz George sits a little ahead of the three point line doesnt make him anything more than someone that sits and waits for the ball... Brad Miller can hit some threes, is he a three point shooter now? If you cant do it consistently, you arent it... He averages about three 3 pointers a game, he hits 1 a game on average. Thats 3 points, and about 1 free throw a game that = 4 points, so thats 6 points to work with, id say about four of those go to wide open jumpers... that means he has 2 points to be a slasher... does that make him a slasher? No, it doesnt... he is nothing more than someone that sits and waits for the shot... just like Rick Fox
> ...


Fox can create off the dribble. It doesn't look pretty most of the time, kind of like Peja, but its effective. They both move relatively slow but they know how to use their body to keep the defender honest. Sometimes this is just as important as athleticism. Its the only way I can play basketball.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Any wing in the NBA can create off the dribble they just dont do it much or arent as good as other at it. If they couldn't there is no way the would be in the league.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> Yeah, you forgot the two other words most commentators put in from of that. "The self-proclaimed kobe stopper". Commentators wer mocking him because he called himself that not because he could actually stop Kobe. So get your facts straight, if you can sort it out in you head.


Until Patterson had the fallout with fans, who now calls him the "Nanny Stopper", Ruben was known as the guy who gave Kobe fits. Media added the "self-proclaim" part after Kobe had exploded for 34 pts in the Portland series. But for years before that (when Patterson was with the Sonics), Ruben was the "Kobe Stopper." Just check out what the media was saying about Patterson way back when:

As for getting the facts straigh, jstempi; perhaps you should practice what you preach.



> <b>Bearcat News </b> (bearcatnews.com)!
> Although Patterson downplays his "Kobe-stopper" nickname, it is clear he takes more pleasure from forcing a stop than scoring.





> <b>Sonics Central </b> (sonicscentral.com)!
> For many fans it was a mistake to let Ruben leave the Sonics after he had enjoyed his break out season, gaining recognition around the league as the “Kobe Stopper”, a high-energy, hard-nosed defensive specialist who could come off the bench and provide a spark to completely swing the momentum in a game.





> <b>The Sun Link </b> (thesunlink.com)!
> The Kobe Stopper: If there is one single reason the Seattle SuperSonics held
> their mastery over the Los Angeles Lakers for the third straight time this season with Tuesday
> night's 91-80 victory at KeyArena, it was the vigorous and versatile Ruben Patterson.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong.:no:
> Sackings, next time dont pretend you know what you're talking about. Just say "Rick Fox sucks" and leave, since that is all you really have to say.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

"Rick Fox Sucks"

*Leaves*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Thank you!


Now we know who the trolls are and we dont have to spend time reading extraneous crap.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

"But Rick Fox does suck... it has nothing to do with being a troll...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> Until Patterson had the fallout with fans, who now calls him the "Nanny Stopper", Ruben was known as the guy who gave Kobe fits. Media added the "self-proclaim" part after Kobe had exploded for 34 pts in the Portland series. But for years before that (when Patterson was with the Sonics), Ruben was the "Kobe Stopper." Just check out what the media was saying about Patterson way back when:
> ...



First of all, how 'bout some links. Secondly, assuming the quotes are legitimate, who cares what homer nobody commentators may have said? Let see you get a quote from real commentators. I never heard any known national commentators seriously refer to him as that. Get me a quote from a real media person like Bill Walton, Greg Anthony, Doug Collins, Doc Rivers, Jack Ramsay, Quinn Buckner, Eddie Johnson, Johnny Kerr, Stu Lantz, Steve Mix or Jim Petersen. I dont have any links but I know I've heard Walton and Lantz praise Fox's defense on Peja during 01-02.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> "But Rick Fox does suck... it has nothing to do with being a troll...


Rick Fox Career Stats:

9.8 pts 3.8 reb 2.9asst

Doug Christie - 11.7 pts 4.2 reb 3.6 asst

Anthony Peeler - 10.2 ppg 2.7 reb 2.5 asst

Tony Massenberg – 6.6 ppg 4.5 reb .4 asst


If Rick Fox sucks that Doug Christie almost sucks, Peeler and Massenberg suck, and we wont even discuss Songalia, Smith, Wallace, Buford, and Funderburke. So you see, it has everything to do with being a troll.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Funny how you compare him to the Kings bench when hes a starter :laugh:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


your welcome!! wat extraneous crap?? i dont think rick foxes lack of game required explanation.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

BTW Is "Troll" your favorite word of the week? Can i be 16 again too please????


u... um... umm.... "hobit"!!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Funny how you compare him to the Kings bench when hes a starter :laugh:


He's not currently a starter and hasn't always been for the lakers. Plus, even when he did start he hasn't averaged more than 30 mimutes per game since 97-98. He's been sharing that spot the whole time he's been with the lakers. Dont make me compare stats per 48 minutes and show you how he wipes the floor with Christie (one of your starters) and the rest of the kings bench. Do some research before you make ignorant comments...oh wait, I'm talking to sackings...nevermind.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If any GM had a chance to choose between Christie and Rick Fox, theyd take Christie in a heartbeat...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> If any GM had a chance to choose between Christie and Rick Fox, theyd take Christie in a heartbeat...


I know I would. :yes:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> First of all, how 'bout some links....
> 
> I dont have any links but I know I've heard Walton and Lantz praise Fox's defense on Peja during 01-02.



You want me to give you links, but you are NOT able to provide one yourself. Well, sounds like a Laker fan.

But just for the spirit of facts checking, here are my links (they can also be found NEXT to the site name in my original post):

http://www.thesunlink.com/sports/2001/january/012494176.html
http://www.sonicscentral.com/ontario7.html
http://bearcatnews.com/wherenow/bio.php?ID=10

Your turn.



> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> I dont have any links but I know I've heard Walton and Lantz praise Fox's defense on Peja during 01-02.


Listen jstempi, you are NOT going to win any argument by quoting... BILL WALTON!! As for Stu, well, how 'bout some evidence? 

I'll leave you with this quote from Bill Walton and a picture of how Fox usually defend Peja.

Walton: "The Clippers' Andre Miller is certifiably better than expected. He appears to be the on-court leader the Clippers lacked."


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, if the picture doesn't show up, here is the link, along with the article. 

http://www.serbia.sr.gov.yu/news/2002-12/26/327266.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I dont have any links but I know I've heard Walton and Lantz praise Fox's defense on Peja during 01-02.


UH HELLO!!! STU LANTZ! HES THE LAKERS ANNOUNCER! Hes the biggest homer ever! You have to come at me with something better than STU LANTZ praising Rick Fox!


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> UH HELLO!!! STU LANTZ! HES THE LAKERS ANNOUNCER! Hes the biggest homer ever! You have to come at me with something better than STU LANTZ praising Rick Fox!



That's true. Lantz is such a homer. He probably can look you straight in the eyes and say Rick Fox is a better player than Peja Stojakovic. 

Wouldn't surprise me at all if Lantz praised Fox for limiting Peja to 36 pts on 11 for 21 shooting (1/31/03). "Fox is such a great Peja stopper, he made Stojakovic fouled out of the game!"

As for Bill Walton, what can you say? I saw a game early last seaon, Kings vs. Mavs when Walton called Bibby the best PG in the league. Then two minutes later he called Nash the League's MVP. 

I can just imagine the wisdom that poured from Walton:

Minute 1 (Peja missed shot), Walton: "Rick Fox is really attaching himseff to Stojakovic. Peja must feel like he has two shadows..."

Minute 2 (Peja makes shot), Walton:" Stojakovic is such a great shooter, he makes Rick Fox looks like a sixth grader..."

But I guess enunciation from Walton and Lantz is good enough for jstempi. At which case, I'll leave you with another Bill Walton gem:

“John Stockton is one of the true marvels, not just of basketball, or in America, but in the history of Western Civilization!”


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> UH HELLO!!! STU LANTZ! HES THE LAKERS ANNOUNCER! Hes the biggest homer ever! You have to come at me with something better than STU LANTZ praising Rick Fox!


Yeah, Stu is so biased that the NBA gives himone of the media votes for all star weekend picks. You guys really have no idea what you are talking about. And Sackings, the fact that you dont even know about the praise Fox got for defending Peja, merited or not, shows you have only been around a few months. SO nobody really cares what you think or your positions.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> That's true. Lantz is such a homer. He probably can look you straight in the eyes and say Rick Fox is a better player than Peja Stojakovic.


This is ridiculous and shows you guys have no clue. Like I said the NBA trusts Stu with a media vote. Yeah, he roots for the Lakers, but he is brutally honest when it comes to analyzing the Lakers' play.

And Bill Walton's positions may change like the wind, but his reference is better than the no name homer sports rags you used as reference.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous and shows you guys have no clue. Like I said the NBA trusts Stu with a media vote. Yeah, he roots for the Lakers, but he is brutally honest when it comes to analyzing the Lakers' play.
> ...



Actually, it shows how clueless you are. Do you have any idea the vast personnel who are given media votes? You acted like Lantz was nominated to the Supreme Court. In reality, Stu Lantz getting a vote proves nothing other than that he works for the sports media. 

Help me understand -- why do you heed the gibes of Bill Walton, a man who you said changes position like the wind? 

The "no name homer sports rags" are cited to show how fans can sometimes buy into the hype and believe something that is not true. Do I think Patterson is a Kobe Stopper? Hell NO. But I use the reference to show that at one point, many fans did believed it, self pro-claimed or not.

The Ruben "Kobe-Stopper" Patterson is used as a parallel to Rick "Peja-Stopper" Fox. Your <B>no name homer sports rags</b> back then thought Patterson owed Bryant. And one <B>no name homer sports rags</b> is here now calling Rick Fox the Peja-Stopper. I see the irony. Do you?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Yeah, Stu is so biased that the NBA gives himone of the media votes for all star weekend picks. You guys really have no idea what you are talking about. And Sackings, the fact that you dont even know about the praise Fox got for defending Peja, merited or not, shows you have only been around a few months. SO nobody really cares what you think or your positions.


First of all, i have heard of this by a few FANS, and never really by a analyst, yes i have been around for a while, second of all, Ray Allen also said that Tim Thomas was better than Kobe... Do you know why? Because its his team, his teamate, because hes a HOMER! The fact that Stu gets a media vote means absolutely nothing, Woody Paige from Around The Horn gets a HALL OF FAME VOTE in the NFL, and he thinks that Tom Brady is the best QB of ALL TIME, but because he gets a vote, what he says goes right??


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> your welcome!! wat extraneous crap?? i dont think rick foxes lack of game required explanation.
> ...


Sorry uo have to be older than 16 to be 16 again, it wont work for you. And "troll" is what everybody is referring to Sackings as, it's his nickname in this forum.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> If any GM had a chance to choose between Christie and Rick Fox, theyd take Christie in a heartbeat...


Yeah, now that he's been injured and will never be what he once was. Yippee!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Actually, it shows how clueless you are. Do you have any idea the vast personnel who are given media votes? You acted like Lantz was nominated to the Supreme Court. In reality, Stu Lantz getting a vote proves nothing other than that he works for the sports media.


Sorry, you are wrong. The panel has only a dozen members.



> The "no name homer sports rags" are cited to show how fans can sometimes buy into the hype and believe something that is not true. Do I think Patterson is a Kobe Stopper? Hell NO. But I use the reference to show that at one point, many fans did believed it, self pro-claimed or not.
> 
> The Ruben "Kobe-Stopper" Patterson is used as a parallel to Rick "Peja-Stopper" Fox. Your <B>no name homer sports rags</b> back then thought Patterson owed Bryant. And one <B>no name homer sports rags</b> is here now calling Rick Fox the Peja-Stopper. I see the irony. Do you?



The fact that those are the only quotes you could find shows nobody really believed there was a kobe-stopper. And I’m not saying there is a Peja stopper, all I am saying is that Fox did an excellent job on Peja in 00-01 and a good job in 01-02. Fox then didn’t do well in 02-03 because the laker’s entire defense sucked so fox couldn’t concentrate on Peja. And Fox will likely never be as effective on Peja in the future even with an improvement in laker team defense because how much Peja has improved and because of Fox’s injury. That is all I am saying, you guys seem to be in denial that Fox ever did a good job on Peja which is far from the truth.

Its tough to find quotes from TV commentators, that’s why I couldn’t provide links for Stu Lantz. At least I admitted it right off instead of trying to pass off no name homer rags as my support, links or no links that is even more worthless. Again, Stu Lantz is not a writer so you wont find any links, but here are a couple quick articles from an AP writer for the Detroit News and a Sports Illustrated/CNNSI writer praising Fox for his D on Peja. 

Link 

Link


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok gents, this is really getting ridiculous. Please stop with the little insults and personal attacks. Sometimes we all have to agree to disagree.
Thanks.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Ok gents, this is really getting ridiculous. Please stop with the little insults and personal attacks. Sometimes we all have to agree to disagree.
> Thanks.


It was bound to happen, Sean. Pretty much all the threads lately on the Laker board having been deteriorating like this because of trolling.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Ok gents, this is really getting ridiculous. Please stop with the little insults and personal attacks. Sometimes we all have to agree to disagree.
> Thanks.


Thats what I was about to say.. And yes like Locke said, Most of the threads are turning into stupid stuff because of all the trolling and stuff..

And it's like we cant even have a normal thread here without it going off topic :sigh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's an idea that works for me.

Ignore them.

Move on.

Next.

Don't respond to the posts that you feel are baiting and those posts will disappear. I'm not picking on anyone in here. I like having differing opinions being submitted. It's just that sometimes these arguments of "yes he is!" vs "no he isn't!" are a waste of time. Agree to disagree and move on.

Peace.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It has nothing to do with trolling, just because someone disagress makes you a troll? (Which is the stupidest diss of all time btw), and most of the off topic threads, such as this bench thing, started with Laker fans posts...



> Your deeper bench consists of Vlade (to be a Laker or Clipper next year), Jackson and a bunch of players that are inferior to Slava and Rush... what are you really talking about? Do you consider Massenburg and Songalia to be good players? Maybe you are convinced that Gerald Wallace will actually accomplish something. By the way I spent many giggles on the signing of another Laker castoff from the dark early 90s. Maybe you guys can sign Cedric as well... I'll take Russell over both him and Peeler


That was posted by Jemel Irief, whos going off topic now?

Everytime theres a disagreement thats against the Lakers, its trolling... I could post on the Kings board "Peeler is better than Kobe" and i bet i would get a few Lakers fans disputing that, but they would be trolling wouldnt they?:laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Actually, this thread went awry when the folowing post was made:



> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> Two words: Ruben Patterson. Aka the "Kobe Stopper."


That post you quoted isnt even from this thread Sackings!!!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I know, its from the Kareem Rush thread, but it was directed at ALL THE THREADS going off TOPIC, not just this one... sometimes...:no:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah, now you know. And in that thread the post by your buddy beb0p is what started changing the topic, not Jemel's post. See below:



> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Either you're kidding or the Lakers' bench suck more air than I thought.


So dont pretend its laker fans that get things moving off topic. Its the trolls to whom we are referring that get threads of topic. I think you owe jemel an apology for your error (you seem to make a lot of them).


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He said the Laker bench sucked... Ok? Who took argument with that? Which started what? The thread going off topic...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> He said the Laker bench sucked... Ok? Who took argument with that? Which started what? The thread going off topic...


Yes, this comment turned the discussion from being about Kareem Rush to a discussion about the laker's bench. Duh!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He said something, and you responded, you could have easily just kept on going about Kareem, but you guys didnt, now did you...


----------

